# Ford 1620



## Meleck2277 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a Ford 1620 tractor that if it sets for a long period (2 weeks) the crank case will fill up with fuel.
Does anyone know what can cause this and what is the fix?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Meleck2277,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

I'm not really familiar with the fuel systems on Shibaura built tractors, however if my Ford 3610 has a fuel leak to the crankcase, it would most likely be a leaking shaft seal on the injection pump. 

If you are going to tackle this job yourself, get a shop/service manual for your tractor. Ebay has a complete manual and supplement for $57. There are many other sources for a manual on the internet. Tractor supply stores can get them for you.


----------



## Meleck2277 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Big T, I was thinking it had to be in the injector system some how that's the only way fuel could get in to the Block.
Is this a big job or should i have someone with experience do the job?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You can probably do the job, but it is critical that you get the timing right when putting it back on the tractor. That's why I suggested a manual....read the injection pump section thoroughly and know what you have to do prior to starting the job.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would suggest you contact a fuel pump repair shop with your concerns. The procedure to replace seals in that style pump will probably run $100 to $150. If you're at all handy with a wrench you can remove and install the pump yourself, but I wouldn't recommend working on it. 
No timing or tricky procedures needed to remove it. Remove the fuel shut off solenoid, lines and any other obstructions. Remove four nuts from the mounting studs, lift and tilt the pump unit outward. Behind the pump will be a link to the governor retained with a small hairpin. The pin must be removed and the link disconnected before the pump can be fully removed. The only tricky part here is to remove the pin(and of course install it later) without dropping it into the engine. A firm grip with needle nose pliers should work. 
The shims under the pump should stay in place, and unless damaged can be re used with no problem. These shims are the pump's timing, so what comes off must go back.


----------



## Meleck2277 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Big T you have been most helpful.


----------



## Meleck2277 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks to you Fedup i'm sure this info will be helpfull.


----------

